

How Google can checkmate iPhone - jeremychone
http://www.bitsandbuzz.com/article/how-google-can-checkmate-iphone/

======
morisy
While making it easier to port iPhone developers isn't a bad idea, it's not a
"checkmate" to the iPhone, since it would only capture X percent of those
developers, and even if that X was magically 100%, I've never heard someone
say, "I was going to get a Droid except they didn't have the shaken baby app."

You don't checkmate someone by mimicking them. You do it by being better:
Better partnerships with low-cost carriers (T-Mobile) AND better coverage
carriers (debatably Verizon), developing killer apps the iPhone _can't_ have,
and by finding and exploiting other partnerships or technology that Apple
can't or won't make that have a unique selling proposition.

